# New USB specification promises 100W of power



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The group behind the USB 3.0 specification has announced a tweak which could lead to impressive new devices, including large-format displays, printers, and even laptops that are powered entirely from a USB port.


Here


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

That would be very useful, but I don't think it'd be good for the PC. Pulling 100W more sure would put much more pressure on the psu..


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

100W through probably 22 gauge or smaller wire. Can you say meltdown?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

100w at 5 volts is 20 amps
That is a BIG current through ANY household wire and well beyond most fuses.


----------

